# Meat America on the History Channel



## big twig (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been very busy so I haven't posted in a while but my wife recorded this show for me on the History Channel called "Meat America". This is a really good 2 hour show that goes through all the types of meat we eat in this country (from frog to brisket to squab to pork and all the in-betweens) and their origins. Anyone that likes meat (which we all do on the SMF) will really enjoy this program and I wouldn't want any of you to miss it.

The Next Airing is 8/20 @ 8pm on the History Channel, so set your DVR's!

I have ICS chili cook off next weekend and after that is done I will catch up on all of my smokes!

Stay Smoking!

TWIG


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! Love the History Channel!


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2011)

It is on my list.  Thanks!

I hope it is better than the BBQ shows out there.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2011)

Whatever happened to American Hoggers?

I thought that was supposed to start around now.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks big twig... I set my DVR....

Found this about american hoggers

A&E NETWORK'S "AMERICAN HOGGERS" PREMIERE DATE CHANGED FROM SUMMER TO FALL PREMIERE

NEW ORIGINAL REAL-LIFE SERIES SHIFTS DUE TO EXTREME WEATHER CONDITIONS IN CENTRAL TEXAS

NEW YORK, NY, August 3, 2011 - Due to the extreme heat wave and drought in Central Texas, A&E is moving the premiere date of "American Hoggers," a new original real-life series that follows the Campbell family and their struggle to rescue Texas residents and ranches from the devastating chaos caused by millions of invasive wild boars. The 8-episode half-hour series originally was slated to premiere August 16 but now will air this fall (date TBD).

"Due to the recent extreme weather in Texas, we think it's best to move 'American Hoggers' to the fall out of consideration to the Campbell family, the crew, and the horses and dogs the family use to hunt," said David McKillop, Executive Vice President, A&E Programming. "In this record-breaking heat, even the hogs can use a break."

A&E will announce the new premiere date for "American Hoggers" shortly.

Read more: Breaking News - A&E Network's "American Hoggers" Premiere Date Changed from Summer to Fall Premiere | TheFutonCritic.com http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...remiere-474400/20110803aande01/#ixzz1UoNFsffB


----------



## big twig (Aug 12, 2011)

Venture said:


> It is on my list.  Thanks!
> 
> I hope it is better than the BBQ shows out there.  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




This was by far better then any BBQ show I have seen. I liked the first two seasons of pitmasters but haven't really liked any other shows that have come out. This is a very different type of show. It covers the history of the type of meat we eat in the US and how people cook it in different areas of the country. One really cool thing I saw was the chef host made his version of Irish bacon but what he did was wet cure a pork loin and salt cured a pork belly then wrapped the belly around the loin and smoked it for 10 hours. Looked really good. There were several other thing that looked great but that really stood out to me.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 12, 2011)

It's amazing when you watch some of the show that show old time butchers and fish mongers with open air stalls, no refridgeration, just hacking stuff up on old wood blocks.... and yet we are all still alive... lol.


----------

